# Shallowest Running Aluminum tunnel Hull Ive ever seen.



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

Is that the dude that uses two jack plates? I've seen that before if so.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I run mine here with no problems probity could go higher , but this will do ...


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

My cav plate is mounted 1.5" above the top of my 4" tunnel with the jack plate full down. With the 6" jack plate full up, the center of the shaft is 11.5 inches above the keel. With a 13" prop that means the skeg projects about 1.5" below the keel. On plane my hull draws about 3" of water, which means I can run in about 4.5" of water and probably scoot over softer more shallow sections.

I NEVER try to run that shallow because in my area, limestone rock lurks less than 4.5" below the surface and because running that shallow over soft bottom is still going to leave prop scars. Further, once stopped, getting back on plane is going to require a whole lot more than 4.5" of water. Shallow running is much overrated. Far better to know where you're going and stick to the paths thru deeper water.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I can run at nosebleed heights but value it more for poking around thru the rocks at low speeds.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Never trust a guy with a mustache and mullet


----------



## OzelloMike (Feb 28, 2021)

MudSkipper said:


> Is that the dude that uses two jack plates? I've seen that before if so.





MudSkipper said:


> Is that the dude that uses two jack plates? I've seen that before if so.





MudSkipper said:


> Is that the dude that uses two jack plates? I've seen that before if so.


Yea I think so


----------



## OzelloMike (Feb 28, 2021)

devrep said:


> I can run at nosebleed heights but value it more for poking around thru the rocks at low speeds.
> View attachment 168785
> View attachment 168786


That looks like the bottom around here in ozello


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

between mangrove point and homosassa.


----------



## Redbelly (Jan 23, 2016)

Tunnel hulls are like a 4x4 truck, get you stuck deeper in


----------



## OzelloMike (Feb 28, 2021)

devrep said:


> between mangrove point and homosassa.


Yea I figured looks like up in st. Martins


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Love it when mangroves are sprouting out of the limestone you're trying to float over... 🙂


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

What an amateur!! I have 3 jack plates on my rig. 🤣


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

devrep said:


> I can run at nosebleed heights but value it more for poking around thru the rocks at low speeds.
> View attachment 168786


That pic gives me the heebie jeebies. No stranger to running shallow, either with the outboard, or trolling motor, but it’s generally mud or sand bottom here with a nice smattering of oyster bars. When you start seeing bottom clearly it’s about 6” deep and you need to veer back the way you came.

Nowhere to run in those big rock flats.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Redbelly said:


> Tunnel hulls are like a 4x4 truck, get you stuck deeper in


That’s why you just keep driving your Prius in the slow lane and let the people that aren’t scared do their thing.


----------



## Redbelly (Jan 23, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That’s why you just keep driving your Prius in the slow lane and let the people that aren’t scared do their thing.


I skeer myself! I once had a Scandy White tunnel and found myself wide open over a true 3-4".......didn't stop just kept right on trucking!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Redbelly said:


> I skeer myself! I once had a Scandy White tunnel and found myself wide open over a true 3-4".......didn't stop just kept right on trucking!


Just don’t stop


----------

